# Error 01325 TPMS Malfunction Incorrect or Missing Basic Setting/Adapation



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm getting the flashing TMPS light (for 1 minute, then solid) as of this morning. I'm at 750 miles, and have already replaced one tire due to pothole. Pressure is holding, and it's been fine for a week, and this morning the light started flashing on startup.
I scanned with Vag-Com and found this fault code. I'd hate to go all the way to the dealership if I can do the basic setting/adapation on my own. Is it possible, or does it necessitate a trip to the dealer per the manual?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Error 01325 TPMS Malfunction Incorrect or Missing Basic Setting/Adapation (RobMan8023)*

Please post your Auto-Scan. I believe there is a coding modification to put this into learning mode. 
You could also create a Controller Channels Map of Address 65. This will identify the sensors that are currently learned, showing Psi and serial numbers. 
[Applications]> [Controller Channels Map] > Enter Address 65, leave on Measuring Blocks and Pre-label file > GO
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Error 01325 TPMS Malfunction Incorrect or Missing Basic Setting/Adapation (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Actually, I think I figured it out on my own:
For some reason the TPMS controller was looking for 5.5 bar (80psi!!!). So it was a programming error. I went into the adaptation I found in the Ross Tech wiki here:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...oring
And did the security access code (01503) then changed the values for each channel to 2.6 which equates to about 38psi. Once all of them were set to 2.6 bar, I saved and exited. Started the car and now I no longer have the TPMS error.
Saved myself a trip to the dealership!
Hope this helps someone else down the line with the same issue.


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 10:55 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Error 01325 TPMS Malfunction Incorrect or Missing Basic Setting/Adapation (RobMan8023)*

Thanks for the update, I didn't know that Security Access works on the 2010 vehicles. 
The above link is broken: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...oring


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Error 01325 TPMS Malfunction Incorrect or Missing Basic Setting/Adapation (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Yeah, it was a shot in the dark, but it worked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Link fixed)


----------

